# lets see your guns



## andy-mcq

spray guns that is :thumb:

heres my babies, although there missing the adaptors in this picture
also have two devilbiss pressure gauges.










all three are devilbiss, two GTI pros and the smaller one is a SRI pro which i use for clearcoat on smaller blow ins


----------



## tones61

sweet,look too good to put paint in them,:buffer: :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

No idea what guns she uses but Lydia is one of the best sprayers i know and has worked on some cars ive detailed. Shes quite nice for a sprayer :


----------



## The Cueball

Fookin' hell.........

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Does she do homers?!?!?!?!?!

:lol:


----------



## tones61

can i have the 'sweetie' pants,

:argie: :buffer:


----------



## andy-mcq

JESUS!! wish we had some talent in my place, just a load of sweaty lads!


----------



## andy-mcq

tones61 said:


> sweet,look too good to put paint in them,:buffer: :thumb:


o but they paint so well, i no a bad work man blames his tools but a good gun can make a big differance


----------



## Johnr32

HeavenlyDetail said:


> No idea what guns she uses but Lydia is one of the best sprayers i know and has worked on some cars ive detailed. Shes quite nice for a sprayer


A sprayer like that!...in Kent!? Where can I find this place?


----------



## bigmc

That's some camel toe!


----------



## Elliott19864

Damn, I just accidentally on purpose keyed my car, whats her number?


----------



## LindenH

Does this count? I just use it for touch-ups, chips, etc ..... works for me


----------



## andy-mcq

suppose it could do yes, ive actually been looking at airbrushes lately for models, wasnt expecting them to be so expensive!


----------



## Andyb0127

Here's mine.









Sata jet 2000 rp chameleon.









devilbiss gti limited edtion.

Also have another two gti's
Sata klc rp.


----------



## Spoony

Jesus mark you just woke me up


----------



## CraigQQ

but what a wake up stu eh... :argie:

should have taken the QQ to her to be repaired!! :lol:


----------



## andy-mcq

Andy how you find the sata to the devilbiss, been told by a few people now that sata is well better for applying base coats. ive only ever used devilbiss.


----------



## Trip tdi

No 2 from heavenly, bang on...

Guns, you guys on here got me thinking of something else lol......

Lovely title....


----------



## CraigQQ

friend of my fathers is a retired sprayer.. worked for VW his entire career of 40ish years.. he still has the same gun he was given when he started his apprenticeship.. says hes tried more than 20 and can't get as good a finish as the one hes used to.

he sprayed for 40 years with no breathing aids or masks.. he still does a few from home every now and again for friends but he still wont wear a mask sprays 2k and his lungs are now sensitive to the poison in 2k and after he does 1 car he has flu like symptoms for 2 weeks.. 
stuck in his ways


----------



## Andyb0127

andy-mcq said:


> Andy how you find the sata to the devilbiss, been told by a few people now that sata is well better for applying base coats. ive only ever used devilbiss.


To be honest the sata is an rp which i only use for clear coat. I have used sata for basecoat when we had spies hecker didn't really like them much and went back to devilbiss then we changed again to glasurit. Don't think you can fault devilbiss for basecoat i just prefer sata for clear coat. That said sprayers are all different as we have four sprayers at work and we all run different guns, i did try gti pro's couldn't get on with them so went back to my old gti's how do you find the devilbiss pro's.


----------



## Andyb0127

CraigQQ said:


> friend of my fathers is a retired sprayer.. worked for VW his entire career of 40ish years.. he still has the same gun he was given when he started his apprenticeship.. says hes tried more than 20 and can't get as good a finish as the one hes used to.
> 
> he sprayed for 40 years with no breathing aids or masks.. he still does a few from home every now and again for friends but he still wont wear a mask sprays 2k and his lungs are now sensitive to the poison in 2k and after he does 1 car he has flu like symptoms for 2 weeks..
> stuck in his ways


sounds like isocyanate poisoning. I wouldn't dream of spraying anything with out an airfed mask. Mind you i do understand what Craig is saying i know a couple of painters that are the same never worn a mask and still don't way i look at it is its your health your playing with.


----------



## andy-mcq

i really like them, although there not the lightest but not the heavyest gun, i want to compare them to the newer lightweight GTI pro. doing a big job can be a pain in your wrists lol.
im currently using Dupont, RM and glasurit, used spies hecker a few times but not enough to say what i thought, used debeer for a few years to, really liked that paint.


----------



## CraigQQ

Andyb0127 said:


> sounds like isocyanate poisoning. I wouldn't dream of spraying anything with out an airfed mask. Mind you i do understand what Craig is saying i know a couple of painters that are the same never worn a mask and still don't way i look at it is its your health your playing with.


yes isocyanate poisoning thats the one..

I have sprayed cellulose with just a filter style mask, not airfed, but I wouldn't do it again, and definitely wouldn't go near 2k without airfed mask.

old guys stuck in their ways eh :wall:


----------



## bigmc

You can get organic compound filters now that will remove enough of it to be safe.


----------



## Lazy-Moose

CraigQQ said:


> friend of my fathers is a retired sprayer.. worked for VW his entire career of 40ish years.. he still has the same gun he was given when he started his apprenticeship.. says hes tried more than 20 and can't get as good a finish as the one hes used to.
> 
> he sprayed for 40 years with no breathing aids or masks.. he still does a few from home every now and again for friends but he still wont wear a mask sprays 2k and his lungs are now sensitive to the poison in 2k and after he does 1 car he has flu like symptoms for 2 weeks..
> stuck in his ways


I've had isocyanite poising after an incorrectly set up mask, I had iso flu for 2 days, it is not pleasant at all. It usually causes kidney failure so your friends dad needs to be careful and wear a mask if not stop all together.


----------



## Mick T

*Spray Guns*

Might sound a silly question (always willing to learn). 
1 When you guys use a gun fitted with a regulator (at the gun) do you open the air valve at the bottom of the gun fully on, then adjust the regulator to the required pressure?
2 Do you then fine tune the pressure with the gun air valve?
Just interested after reading about gun set ups which did not mention how to set up with a regulator fitted.


----------



## President Swirl

QUITE nice! Your idea of a fit bird on that scale does not exist!


----------



## Mr yella

Here's my bad boy , maybe an old JGA but it's running a 1.8 tip , 80 air cap and chucks paint on like a fire hose ....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## andy-mcq

Mick T said:


> Might sound a silly question (always willing to learn).
> 1 When you guys use a gun fitted with a regulator (at the gun) do you open the air valve at the bottom of the gun fully on, then adjust the regulator to the required pressure?
> 2 Do you then fine tune the pressure with the gun air valve?
> Just interested after reading about gun set ups which did not mention how to set up with a regulator fitted.


yes keep it fully open so the attached pressure gauge shows the right pressure.
and no, just use the reg to set up your pressure, most painters dont use a pressure gauge after alot of experience, i do still use one, but thats just thru preferance:thumb:
hope ive answered your questions


----------



## Silva1

Anyone here tried the iwata supernova? Been using the devilbiss range gti range and fancy a change


----------



## Mr yella

Hope iwata have got better since they first came out , as i had one years ago that dripped like a tap from the seal where the pot meets the trigger assembly .
I found the Kremlin to be a good gun a few years back .


----------



## Mick T

*Spray guns*

andy-mcq Thanks for that reply it cleared a miss understanding of the setup
regarding the air pressure.


----------

